# Levantar diferenciales de forma remota



## antopv (Feb 18, 2008)

Hola a todos:

me gustaría saber dónde podría encontrar (o cómo diseñar) un sistema que permita levantar un diferencial a distancia.

Mi caso: estoy en Torrejón de Ardoz y un servidor que tengo en Calatayud no me funciona, el servidor está conectado a un diferencial y quiero levantarlo desde Torrejón.

Alguien puede echarme una mano?

Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## heli (Feb 18, 2008)

Lo que tienes que hacer es usar un interruptor diferencial rearmable de forma remota o automática:
http://www.plcmadrid.es/descargas/noticias/n78/INFORMACION TECNICA DIFERENCIAL.pdf
El fabricante Circutor también los tiene en catálogo: http://www.circutor.com/p_2_uk.htm
Ten en cuenta que si persiste la derivación puede que solo tengas tensión durante unos segundos (o minutos) hasta que dispare de nuevo. Si no hay derivación real sino muchos armónicos en la red (demasiadas fuentes conmutadas sin filtro) puede que necesites un diferencial superinmunizado.


----------



## antopv (Feb 18, 2008)

Muchas gracias, me ha servido de mucha ayuda.
Un saludo!


----------



## antopv (Feb 18, 2008)

Con esto ya tengo una parte solucionada, la de levantar la instalación.
Pero ahora me gustaría tener un control para poder levantar y tumbar la conexión a mi antojo, por ejemplo mediante un software y una conexión de red hacia la protección diferencial.
Es eso posible?


----------

